# shampoo types



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

is it true that there are shampoos that make it easier to straighten poodle hair during the blowout? got that impression from something i read. would love to know before i order my shampoo & conditioner.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I use Coat Handler on my dogs - it not only helps with the blow out, it minimizes the mats! A week later I can almost brush right through the hair with ease in comparrison to when I did not use a good conditioner. 

Also this smells soooo good


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

olie - is that for both shampoo & conditioner?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes you can buy for both.

Coat Handler Dog Products


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

As far as I know, there are no STRAIGHTENING shampoos or conditioners.

The cleaner the hair shaft is, the less it sticks to the hair next to it. Clean hair fluffs and separates BUT ONLY WHEN FORCE DRIED AND STRETCHED....So you can use anything you want, but its the drying that makes it straight, not the product used. 

Products can HELP eliminate static, knots and add body and texture. My advice is to continue straightening completely every single week. If you dog gets damp, immediately stretch dry all over again. If you start letting the roots kink, its hard to restraighten. As soon as you get a little growth, you have to rebathe and restraighten. If you do this all the time, the hair looks straighter 95% of the time.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

P2P, I couldn't agree more with the proper drying techniques! 

A poorly prepped coat will not STAY nice looking for long (couple of days max and the curl will be back). I know when I use my stand dryer on Cameo, she stays fluffed and straight for at least 2 weeks longer than when I just use my HV. That being said, I don't get to bath her nearly as much as I used to being that I'm just so busy at the salon  It really helps to take the extra time to really dry her to perfection since I just can't get to it like I should. It also helps to maintain between baths and reduces matting and tangling if the hair is prepped properly.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I am not a fan of the coat handler shampoo. I've used the conditioner on show dogs for over 10 years. Dilute it in a jug (15:1 or more water)after shampooing and pour it over. Squeeze out the extra and dry. It keeps the coat in good condition and is amazing. You can feel the difference even a week or more later than with another kind. EZ groom has something that is supposed to reduce drying time (ultra fast blow dry conditioner). But I'm scared to try it on show coat. I find biogroom econo groom is a good shampoo. It is well priced, mild, dilutes well (15:1) and comes out of heavy coat really easy. A good staple. but it only comes in a gallon size. Good luck!


----------



## bluepoodle (Oct 4, 2010)

Totally agree about drying, that is definatly the most important process in wanting a nice fluffed finish. I have found Isle of Dogs Stand shampoo does help in a nice fluffed and volumized finsish also.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

In a salon, a good bath girl is worth her weight in gold. If you can find someone who does a proper blow out, you can make any dog look like a million bucks. I was advised by Quincy's handler to use Coat Handler conditioner, and that when rinsing, leave more in than I remove. And, if you follow the directions on the bottle, you can dilute it and use it as a spray on.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I very much like Ile Of Dogs products.
I tried them on Onyx and my current puppy, 3 mos. old (Cole X Lola) and I love the result and the smell is awsome.
Expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I just ordered some IOD, since everyone raves about it  It does smell nice and Stella looks great..I bought royal jelly, which I used already, and stand which I have not used. I bought the light maint. conditioner which I used, and the build which I have yet to use. Yes, it was expensive...but not in the long run as it is to be diluted (the stand and build).


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Ile of Dogs here in Cda. is about $95.00 plus tax. If you are part of the IOD group, you can get it cheaper. Call your IOD rep or where you bought it from and ask them about the one fee $$ to belong to the IOD club. 
It will cost you significantly less.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm thinking of ordering IOD stand and build. Has anyone used it and is it good?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Torry:
You should ask my handler Jenn Carr. if you want I will send you her addy.
She uses only IOD and knows everything about each products in the line.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Ora,
I will ask her if you pass on her email. Going to a show this weekend and need shampoo so good timing. But may order online because they have a code for free shipping. The stand and build are affordable. The primrose is a bit steep for me. Mike would kill me if I spent that much on shampoo. I am debating on a gallon of my fav EZ groom crystal white for $64 or try something new. Not sure if I need the conditioner because I use the coat handler and Cindra reconstructor for show days. Really makes the hair stand up and hold a groom.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Dear Torry:
Jenn and many handlers will strongly advice anyone using the Crystal White to refrain from doing so. I used it in past and was told by Jenn and others to stop.

This shampoo is very harsh on coat and turns the white coat a bluish hue which looks very unnatural in the ring.

Jenn no longer uses bluing whitening shampoos and neither do I.
I think if you wash your dog's coat on a weekly basis you can keep it sparkly clean and white.

Jenn never used whitening shampoos on Cole during his campaign.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I use the IOD Salon Elements almost exclusively in my salon and LOVE them!

I also sometimes use the EZ Groom Crystal White (it's not a blueing shampoo) when I have a dog with extreme staining. It doesn't work by deposting color, but by enzymatic cleansing. The enzymes break down the organic stains (mud, urine, etc) and removes them. HOWEVER, they DO tend to be a bit stronger (harsher) than most because they have to really raise the cuticle of the hair shaft in order to reach in and eliminate the stains. It is extremely important to use a good conditioner afterward, which also keeps the hair from restaining or matting up. 

The IOD Salon Elements are great for really getting the coat clean and sparkling. I start with the Stay Clean shampoo and wash 2x, then come back with the Stand up and wash once, then use the 2 Build conditioner (which i completely love for protecting and building body). The conditioner rinses CLEAN and the hair still is squeaky after using it (which I love). This is thep procedure I follow when I am going to do a full scissored trim. The coat stands beautifully and stays fluffed wonderfully.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

So maybe i'll just have a small bottle of crystal white for show day. It really makes their white just pop. But it sounds like the stand up and build are what I'm looking for. Do you wash with stay clean before because the stand up isn't strong enough? Will it be ok for weekly baths? Thanks!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Ile of Dogs here in Cda. is about $95.00 plus tax. If you are part of the IOD group, you can get it cheaper. Call your IOD rep or where you bought it from and ask them about the one fee $$ to belong to the IOD club.
> It will cost you significantly less.


Thanks for the info. What is $95.00? I ordered from the company online. The stand, one gallon was $39.00. It is actually backordered, so I dont have it yet. I recieved the other products but Stand is on back order. I also used a discount code someone posted here (Thank you!!) it saved me 15%.

Edited to say..I see now..you must use the white primrose in a gallon size? I didnt realize there were so many different shampoos! So how much do you save by being on the group? And where can I get signed up for it? I dont have anyone locally who sells IOD. I have to order online :-(


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cameo:

Great advise and explanation re: crystal white.

I also agree, to use CW only on really dirty spots and let it work on the urine stain but not wash the entire coat with it. Just the badly stained spots, then apply conditioner. The heavy maintenance IOD is working great if you do not show your dog on a weekly basis.. otherwise the Light conditioner of IOD is awsome for in between show.

May I ask what is Stand . Is this a part of IOD products ?

Also re: price of GALLON here in Canada sells for Cda. $95.00 if you buy it from the distributor, however you can email the company and pay a certain amount of money to become a "member" so you can benefit form lower prices.

I know of someone who brings it in from the U.S. Wisconsin and sells it only to their friends for $49.00 which includes shipping. Not bad. But I cant divulge their name...(:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Question:

Many of you here are groomers and specialize also in poodle grooming.

I would like to purchase a gift for X-mas for my handler and I know she would like scissors.

I want her to have a really nice gift and therefore am asking the experts here to let me know what top quality scissors most poodle handlers use for their show dogs.

I am not concerned with the cost, I just want her to be able to enjoy them for a long time.

Thanks


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I use Isle of Dogs products and LOVE them. I use black coat shampoo for both Henry and Millie OR Royal Jellie shampoo and the #50 light conditioner. Smells and feels wonderful!

BTW, whitepoodles, its good to have you back around


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Stand is one of IOD shampoo's. They have many different ones.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

The method for bathing with the Stand Up shampoo is what I do with Cameo when I'm going to so a full scissor coat and I need every hair standing at attention. I use the Clean first to clarify and remove any and all build up. Then I use the Stand Up to texturize. This method was described to me by a show poodle person and it really does set the coat up well.

As for the IOD Salon Elements line:

there are three shampoo's

Stand Up - this is a texturizing shampoo that's great for coats that you want to "stand" up, fluff out, or not lose the harsh texture. This is my go to shampoo for any curly coats and all terriers.

Stay Clean - this is a great general shampoo that is also a clarifier. It really cleans well and helps to eliminate any type of build up that may be present on the coat, such as grooming sprays, conditioner residue, oils, etc

Sit Still - this is a drop coat (conditioning) shampoo. This is what you'd use on dogs who's coat drops down like yorkies, shih tzu's, maltese or dogs that need a bit of TLC. I DON"T recommend this for fluffy coats as it can give it a floppy feel

Then, there are two conditioners:

2 Build - a texturizing/bodifying conditioner that doesn't build up or leave the coat floppy. It greatly increases the fluff of the coat, lays the cuticle down which helps reduce mats and tangles, and adds just the right amount of moisturizers to keep the coat pliable to protect it from breaking. 

Now, there are also two grooming sprays both can be diluted at least 1:3:

4 Style - this is a texturizing/bodifying spray for coats that can be a bit whimpy. I find it extremely useful for wispy top knots, puppy coat, and a multitude of terriers or any time you need a bit of UMPH to the coat.

4 Control - this is a conditioning spray/static reducer/scissoring spray/dematting spray. 

IOD has 4 lines of products

Salon Elements - made for professionals
Coature - top of the line, not packaged for high volume use
Vanity - these are styling products that include volumizer, straightener, etc
Everyday - these mimmick the salon elements products, but are package in small retail sizes. They also basically have the same products as the salon elements in this line. 

Hope this helps 

As for the nice shears, I'd check the legacy shears by ann martin. she is a breeder/handler/groomer and she designed them. I have them and I LOVE them so much!!! They are PERFECT for someone that does poodle's because that's what they were designed for  Also, Ann Martin uses IOD on her competition dogs exclusively!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

BTW, whitepoodles, its good to have you back around 

Thank you. I lost my mom on Nov. 10th to cancer. 
Very tough for me as I lost my best friend.
Was with her until she took her last breath when she died in my arms.
I miss her so.

Cameo & Stella:

Thanks for the in detail info. Much appreciated. Love IOD, never had better.


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> BTW, whitepoodles, its good to have you back around
> 
> Thank you. I lost my mom on Nov. 10th to cancer.
> Very tough for me as I lost my best friend.
> ...


Oh, Whitepoodles, I'm so sad for your loss. I've missed you on the forum. I knew through Facebook (I'm your friend Ann Saucier) that your mother had passed away. Hugs from us.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Anne:
Thank you so much for your kind words.
Hug


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I use Isle of Dogs products and LOVE them. I use black coat shampoo for both Henry and Millie OR Royal Jellie shampoo and the #50 light conditioner. Smells and feels wonderful!
> 
> BTW, whitepoodles, its good to have you back around


cm - does using the black coat shampoo help to deepen millie's color?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Thank you. I lost my mom on Nov. 10th to cancer.
> Very tough for me as I lost my best friend.
> Was with her until she took her last breath when she died in my arms.
> I miss her so.
> ...


ora, i didn't know. i am so sorry for your loss. my heart goes out to you. i still have my mom. she is 84 and i am her primary caregiver. i can't even imagine myself when her time comes. you are in my thoughts and prayers.

sincerely,
ann marie (jessie's mom)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It does enhance the shine/glow of her coat. It doesn't actually color or make it a deeper brown though. I love the way it smells and their coat is nice and crisp after a blowout. 

Another product that I have used that noticeable enhaced the luster of her brown is my own Aveda Conditioner for brown hair. Again, it doesn't actually color it but seems to make the coat look especially rich for a few days after. 

With both of these products, I noticed that the tips of her ears and tk (faded highlights from sun) were noticebly less "blonde" looking.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Jessie's mom, 
Hi Anne Marie:
You are so fortunate to still have your mom with you. 
I never imagined I will experience such loss and pain in my heart. 
I have very good friends both in and out of the breed and they have been and still are a wonderful source of support for me as is my husband.

Back to shampoos and IOD, I am not familiar with the black enhancing shampoo. But if IOD makes it, I have no doubt it is worth trying.


----------

